# Weight Watchers



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Useful chart from the vet - tracking Darcy's weight. She hit her highest two weeks ago at 10.7kg and after a weekend of running and chasing Zavia (and hardly any treats), she went down to 10.3kg. Her target is to stay just below 10. It also showed how often we were at the vet with this or that - mostly runny tummies the first year and a half. A couple of emergencies! www.missdarcy.org


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Runny tummies for a year and a half!! Poor Miss Darcey! What was the problem?


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Runny tummies for a year and a half!! Poor Miss Darcey! What was the problem?


It was about every other month - it came down to her food. We tried all sorts of kibbles. We started with Lily's Kitchen till she didn't like it any more. Then we moved onto Orijen - too rich. We tried Wellbeloved but was told there's a lot of grain in it. We switched to Canagan's and more came out of her than what went in - didn't sound right. Then we tried Orijen again till finally I heard about Raw Food - and since she's been on Honey's - not a single runny tummy - dry little pebbles!


----------

